# Top Afghan army general killed in helicopter crash, NATO offer condolences



## Hindustani78

By Khaama Press - Tue Nov 29 2016, 8:42 pm
http://www.khaama.com/top-afghan-ar...helicopter-crash-nato-offer-condolences-02393

A top General of the Afghan National Army (ANA) forces was killed in a helicopter crash in western Herat province of Afghanistan.

The NATO-led Resolute Support (RS) mission issued a statement to offer the alliance’s condolences regarding the tragic loss of the top army general in the incident.


“Deputy Commander, Resolute Support, Lieutenant General Sandy Storrie, offered condolences to the family of Afghan National Army General Muhayuddin Ghori, commander of the 207th Zafar Corps after the helicopter in which he was riding crashed late today,” the alliance said in a statement.

“On behalf of the men and women of Resolute Support, we offer our condolences to General Ghori’s family, to his soldiers, and to the people of Afghanistan. We also mourn the loss of others on the aircraft and wish a speedy recovery to those injured. General Ghori worked tirelessly to create a safe, stable Afghanistan and his legacy of excellence and service to his nation will live on.”

Officials in the Ministry of Defense of Afghanistan confirmed that Gen. Ghori lost his life in the crash which took place due to technical issues in Mori Chaq district.

The officials further added that the incident took place as the helicopter was landing in the area, leaving the General dead and some other high level officials wounded.


----------



## Oracle

إِنَّا لِلّهِ وَإِنَّـا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعونَ
May his soul rest in peace.


----------



## Signalian

No mention of heli type, probably an Mi-17. 

AAF is already gazing towards american helis.


----------



## Suff Shikan

إِنَّا لِلّهِ وَإِنَّـا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعونَ


----------



## Khanate

*Inna Lillahi wa inna ilaihi raji'un.*

@pakistani342 How many ANA Generals have been killed so far this year? I believe this is the third, or is it the fourth?


----------



## pakistani342

Khanate said:


> *Inna Lillahi wa inna ilaihi raji'un.*
> 
> @pakistani342 How many ANA Generals have been killed so far this year? I believe this is the third, or is it the fourth?



sadly yes -- if you count anp alp possibly more -- Afghanistan produces a lot of generals

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.khaama.com/ghani-pays-tribute-to-top-afghan-army-general-killed-in-helicopter-crash-02405
The Afghan President Mohammad Ashraf Ghani paid tribute to top Afghan army General Muhiuddin Ghori who was killed in a helicopter crash in West of Afghanistan.

President Ghani attended the funeral ceremony of Gen. Ghori in wetern Herat province of Afghanistan.
A number of other high level officials, including the Minister of Defense, Minister of Interior, and the intelligence chief attended the funeral ceremony.

Calling Gen. Ghori a brave general of the Afghan National Army, President Ghani said it was a sad day for the country.

Gen. Ghori was the commander of the 207th Corps of the Afghan National Army who lost his life in helicopter crash which took place due to technical issues in Mori Chaq district.

According to the local officials, the incident took place as the helicopter was landing in the area, leaving the General dead and some other high level officials wounded.

He was a prominent army general who had major achievements in counter-terrorism operations including for his role in the fight against the Taliban insurgents in Kunduz city last year.

Gen. was appointed as head of 20th Pamir Army Division following the fall of Kunduz city last year and had a key role in coordinating operations to retake the city.


----------



## Rasengan

Khanate said:


> *Inna Lillahi wa inna ilaihi raji'un.*
> 
> @pakistani342 How many ANA Generals have been killed so far this year? I believe this is the third, or is it the fourth?



In the last four months roughly five Generals have been killed including this one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.khaama.com/afghan-army-helicopter-crashed-in-herat-province-02567

A helicopter of the Afghan National Army (ANA) forces has reportedly crashed in western Herat province of Afghanistan.

The security sources in Herat have confirmed that the helicopter crashed due to technical issues in Shindand airfield.

The sources speaking on the condition of anonymity further added that the helicopter crashed after completing an ordinary mission in Herat city.

This comes as reports emerged earlier suggesting that the helicopter made a crash landing after a magnetic bomb was found inside.

The pilot of the helicopter reportedly posted a message in his Facebook account to confirm no casualties in the incident.

In the meantime, the Taliban militants claimed that the helicopter was shot down by the group’s fighters in Shindand airfield.

However, the military officials in Herat rejected any hostile situation in the area and Taliban’s claim of attacking the helicopter.


This comes as a top army general lost his life in a similar incident in western Herat province of Afghanistan earlier this month.


General Mohiuddin Ghori was killed after the helicopter crashed due to technical issues in Mori Chaq district of Herat.


----------



## Hindustani78

Kabul:, September 09, 2018 13:32 IST
Updated: September 09, 2018 13:32 IST

An Afghan official says insurgents have attacked a checkpoint in the western Herat province, killing at least nine Afghan security forces and wounding another six.

Gelani Farhad, the provincial governor’s spokesman, says the attack late Saturday ignited a gunbattle in which around 10 insurgents were killed and five wounded. He says the attack was likely carried out by the Iranian militants, who are active in the district and frequently target security forces and government officials.


----------

